# Bloomberg announces proposal to make NYC an EV leader



## CHARGED EVs Magazine (Nov 14, 2011)

In his 12th and final State of the City address last week, Mayor Michael Bloomberg said that New York City would become “a national leader” in the new technology of electric vehicles, announcing plans to expand the city’s EV fleet and encourage a massive rollout of public chargers... Newswire >


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Step 1: Abolish the NYT.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

By NYT you mean New York Times? Why?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Been under a rock the last week?

https://www.google.com/search?q=nyt+ev


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I found this. Sounds like a good thing. Am I missing something? http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/201...spaces-for-e-v-charging/?ref=electricvehicles


----------

